# Pneumonia : Pneumonia~Sue Reith



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Information copied here with permission of Sue Reith Thanks once again Sue.

Connie:

>>But, how do you know she has pneumonia? What is her 
temperature?<<

I'm really glad you brought this up! I've been hoping for an opportunity to clarify the issue! The fact is, pneumonia is simply the name of the process wherein the lungs fill up with fluid, their way to clear or flush out what they perceive as foreign invaders in their space! (VBG) The foreign invaders causing pneumonia symptoms can be from any one of three general categories, Viral, Bacterial, and Mechanical.

A Viral pneumonia (caused by a viral infection in the lung tissue) will have an elevated temperature as a symptom, and can only be dealt with by reducing the inflammation and the production of fluid in the lungs, as antibiotics don't have any effect on viruses. Banamine is needed to reduce the lung inflammation, and antihistamines (Benadryl, several tablets every couple of hours) are needed to reduce the fluid production, thus preventing drowning. And very importantly, BoSe should be administered (at the regular dose of 1cc/40lbs, subcutaneously) to stimulate the immune system to its highest level,enabling it to fight off that virus which is causing the pneumonia. A very important point should be made here... Use of dexamethasone to treat this viral infection will end up killing the goat, because while in the body it shuts down the immune system, removing the only thing that CAN wipe out the virus!

A Bacterial pneumonia (caused by a bacterial infection in the lung tissue) will have an elevated temperature as a symptom, and is treated essentially the same way as is the Viral pneumonia (Banamine to reduce lung tissue inflammation, and antihistamines such as Benadryl to reduce the fluid production, BoSe to stimulate the immune system)... But in addition, a good, broad spectrum antibiotic (Penicillin, Oxytet 200, Naxcel, et al) is necessary to wipe out the bacteria that caused it. Again, it's very unwise to use dexamethasone at a time like this, because a goat whose lung fluid could cause it to drown needs every bit of ammunition, including its own immune system, to help fight the battle!

A Mechanical pneumonia (caused by inhalation or aspiration of a foreign substance into the lungs) will NOT have an elevated temperature as a symptom, at least when it's first noticed. Quite often it's caused in a neonate by ingestion of birthing fluids or milk. In older animals it can be caused by aspiration of oral meds being administered in too great a quantity at one time and/or too rapidly. The foreign substance that caused it should be investigated and removed or avoided, avoidance (if possible) being the best approach, of course. Again, it's treated essentially the same way as Viral pneumonia (Banamine to reduce lung tissue inflammation, antihistamines such as Benadryl to reduce the fluid production, and BoSe to stimulate the immune system). And, since lurking bacteria and/or viruses are opportunists and will jump in while the victim's stress-level is compromising the immune system, it's unwise to use dexamethasone, which would leave the severely compromised body wide open to opportunistic infections.

(While I urge you to share this information with other individual goat owners, please do not reproduce the article for publication without my specific permission. Thank you. Sue Reith.)

Sue Reith 
Carmelita Toggs 
Bainbridge Island WA 
[email protected]


----------

